# How to use DNP safely?



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

*HOW TO NOT **** UP DNP: *

Since some guys have been playing around and disrespecting DNP and then griping to the forums about the painful results, we need to make this VERY specific and VERY correct so that people won't keep jumping for DNP out of curiosity, or without the willpower they need to operate this respondibly. So here are my experienced guidelines to using it the RIGHT way.

*FIRST GUIDLINE:*

Dosing. Use ONLY 200mg a day for the first four days. I don't care that you don't "feel" anything yet and you wanna bump it up. DNP accumulates in the body, and not "feeling" something means NOTHING. It's there, and it's working (the effect on metabolism begins within two hours of the first dose!). Four days will let you test your tolerance: do you have an allergy? Does it give you a rash? etc.

Only after those four days do you bump it up, by 200mg a day. The average dose is 400-600/day, and more than that gets a little severe. A full gram is the highest dose I've heard anyone use. I've used that much, and it's hell. I like to stay around 600 a day, which is HOT but safe and effective. Take caps even hours apart through the day, ending about 4-5 PM.

*SECOND GUIDLINE:*

How to eat on DNP. This is purely personal experience, because some guys like to carb-deplete *before* using DNP (then eat carbs as usual while on), and other guys like a low-carb approach throughout. Both are fine. Using DNP is the only time that fructose is a desireable cutting carb, because it keeps the liver replentished. That reduces lethargy and spares muscle.

Be aware that eating high-carb foods WILL increase the heat sensation within an hour, and last about 2 hours. That means don't eat carbs before bed unless you want those night sweats to be even WORSE.

Personally, I ate whatever the hell I wanted! IHOP, chinese, fajitas...Yes, I burned hot, but I still lost 1.5 pounds every 2 days. Keep protein HIGH for muscles' sake, and try it yourself.

*Foods I suggest including: *

Blueberry yogurt. Blueberries are excellent antioxidants, and yogurt cultures help with digestive function, gas, and stool consistency (disgustingly soft stools are common during DNP).

Oregano-based foods. Oregano is perhaps one of the most potent antioxidants around,a nd one spoonful counts as a vegetable serving. See this article

Pineapple - I've found that pineapple helps alleviate those "DNP Blues". The fructose helps, and pineapple enzymes aid in protein digestion.

V8 - one 12-ounce can supplies six servings of veggies, concentrated as an excellent source of antioxidants, lycopene, and recovery of electrolytes.

Oatmeal - high-fiber foods are necessary. You'll find out why around, oh, day 5 or so. Trust me.

*THIRD GUIDELINE:*

Supplements and DNP. I suggest:

ECA - DNP is not a stimulant. To keep energy high and aid in fat loss, use an ECA. Some advisors suggest that regular ephedrine is preferable to norephedrine because of the more direct "hit" of energy.

Prohormones - perfectly fine on DNP. I used 1-AD just to help keep strength and muscle up, and it worked fine. No problems here. You won't GROW muscle on DNP, but it'll help with strength and protection.

Obvious stuff - multivitamin, ZMA, etc.

Biotest PowerDrive - No, I'm not pimping Biotest. But PowerDrive is an excellent pre-workout mixture that actually works. Plus it's low-carb (only 15 calories total), so it won't cause carb-heat in the middle of your workout.

Antioxidants - I'm giving my own personal list, and why I use them:

Alpha Lipoic Acid - aids in fat management and blood sugar, and an excellent antioxidant.

Grape seed extract

Syntrax Radox

Green Tea

Inositol - mood enhancement, antioxidant, and muscle support. 1 gram/3x day

Ellagic acid - protects cell DNA/RNA from damage by free radicals, and may even atack cancerous cells. 400mg/twice a day

Fruit antioxidants - beyond-a-century's powder of high-potency natural fruit anti's. 1 gram, 2-3x day.

Trimethylglyceine - antioxidant, helps move fat and blood lipids into the liver and out of the body. 500mg, 2x day.

Vitamins E and C

Supplements *NOT* to use:

Any medications that suppress energy. No allergy meds, antidepressants, muscle relaxers, or beta blockers. DNP will have you low as it is; don't worsen your body's energy by taking something that suppresses you further.

*DRUGS - Sheesh, you'd think I wouldn't have to mention this, but two idiots in particular (right here on this forum) recently affirmed that some people still just don't get it. NO alcohol (not even "moderate"), NO ecstasy, NO GHB, etc. If you don't have the willpower to forego these habits, DNP is not for you. *

Syntrax Swole - a personal discovery. I tried Swole while on DNP...once. Two hours of hell, feeling inside-out.

*FOURTH GUIDELINE:*

working out on DNP. Keep lifting short, 30-40 minutes. DNP works very well, causing your body to use 150% or more the calories per action you'd normally use. That means DON'T try to repeat your usual workouts. Drop to moderate weights, 8-12 reps, not to failure, and with plenty of walking rest between sets. You are *NOT* going to grow muscle on DNP, so don't use your usual heavy routine. Since DNP can cause light-headedness and heat dizzyness, you have my permission to skip squats in favor of leg presses this time.

Cardio is a controversial one. My advice - do *NOT* do cardio on high doses of DNP (600mg or more). It's dangerous and counterproductive. Below that amount, some cardio is fine, but keep it to 20 minutes and not at full-gallop. Remember, DNP will drain water from your quickly, causing you to leech out minerals, vitamins, and salts. Don't overdo it.

During exercise, consume at least 1 liter of water per 30 minutes of work, whether you're thirsty or not. DNP is evil in the way it blunts thirst, while at the same time doing the cruel trick of bloating your body with water WHILE dehydrating you from water in your organs. *MAKE yourself drink*. *Always folllow DNP exercise with antioxidants, carbs, and this is a good time to use your multivitamin. *

Don't feel embarrassed about poor workouts. Just this morjning I did a workout with a whopping nine sets (wimp!) before calling it quits. Listen to your body, and let it tell you when enough's enough; don't guage workouts by what you *usually* can do otherwise.

Here's my research. This is AMAZING! Not only has not a single test found it to be carcinogenic, but test after tyest after test find that DNP actually ATTACKS cancer cells, and helps anti-cancer medications work better, and helps anti-leukemia medications work without destroying cell DNA, and suppresses tumor growth by 20-50%. The summaries are all right here, friends. Karma me up!

DNP is Ames negative, and does not promote tumors. See for yourself at http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/

http://www.epa.gov/ttn/atw/hlthef/dinitrop.html reports on health risks. While there have not been human studies, animal studies found no cancers caused by DNP administration. It is considered a toxin because it causes nausea, sweating, and weight loss.

http://www.cyberiron.com/drugs/dinitrophenol.html reports on halth risks from external exposue. In other words, don't get it in your eyes, or on your skin if you're allergic. Pretty elementary stuff.

http://www.ebec2000.com/abstracts/056.htm This animal study documents a 64% increase in metabolism. "These findings confirm that DNP effectively increases metabolic rate..." Duh.

http://www.zymed.com/pdf/04-xxxx/04-8300.pdf A PDF file about an antidote to DNP.

http://www.boehringer-ingelheim.es/...glesa/cap13.htm finds that DNP did not activate liver enzymes (MAT) associated with liver damage

"Comparative study of toxicity of 4-nitrophenol and 2,4-dinitrophenol in newborn and young rats." Koizumi M, Yamamoto Y, Ito Y, Takano M, Enami T, Kamata E, Hasegawa R. Division of Risk Assessment, National Institute of Health Sciences, 1-18-1 Kamiyoga, Seta***a-ku, Tokyo 158-8501, Japan. This study found that DNP can induce death in overdosed amounts, but that up to that point no toxicity was evident, nor were there any abnormalities in physical development.

"Phenol toxicity and conjugation in human colonic epithelial cells." Pedersen G, Brynskov J, Saermark T. Dept of Medical Gastroenterology, Herlev University Hospital, Copenhagen, Denmark.. This study found that DNP has a toxic effect on cells of the colon, with "toxic" defined in two ways: first, it interfered with metabolism (this we know-it's the intended effect of DNP users!) and second, it interfered with bowel inflammation (not a health risk. This is caused by osmotic effect, with the worst results being softened stools and gas).

"Mechanisms of bacterial resistance to macrolide antibiotics." Nakajima Y. Division of Microbiology, Hokkaido College of Pharmacy, 7-1 Katsuraoka-cho, Otaru, Hokkaido 047-0264, Japan. This study found that antibiotic-resistant bacteria could be thwarted with DNP. "the extent of the accumulated drug in a resistant cell increases as much as that in a susceptible cell in the presence of an uncoupling agent such as&#8230;2,4-dinitrophenol (DNP)."

"Absence of Crabtree effect in human melanoma cells adapted to growth at low pH: reversal by respiratory inhibitors." Burd R, Wachsberger PR, Biaglow JE, Wahl ML, Lee I, Leeper DB. Departments of Radiation Oncology, Kimmel Cancer Center, Thomas Jefferson University, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania 19107, USA. Check this out-DNP actually helps make melanoma tumors easier to attack by increasing ratio of oxygen consumption to lactic acid production, while glycolysis remains the same. "Therefore, tumor acute acidification and oxygenation can be achieved by exposure&#8230;"

"New insights in the cellular processing of platinum antitumor compounds, using fluorophore-labeled platinum complexes and digital fluorescence microscopy."

Molenaar C, Teuben JM, Heetebrij RJ, Tanke HJ, Reedijk J. Department of Molecular Cell Biology, Leiden University Medical Centre, The Netherlands. DNP is used as a control in tests of antitumor cells because it does NOT bind to cell DNA, nor promote tumors, yet its staining abilities enable tracking of the uptake of antitumor drugs.

Specific inhibition of breast cancer cells by antisense poly-DNP-oligoribonucleotides and targeted apoptosis." Ru K, Taub ML, Wang JH. Department of Biochemistry, State University of New York, Buffalo 14260-3000, USA Are you ready for this? DNP actually INHIBITS (!!!) breast cancers! Yes, not only does it NOT promote cancers, it's being recognized as a cancer-fighter/blocker. "Two membrane-permeable and RNase-resistant antisense poly-2'-O-(2,4-dinitrophenyl)-oligoribonucleotides (poly-DNP-RNAs) have been synthesized as inhibitors of human breast cancer&#8230;fluorescence assay indicates that the targeted antisense inhibition by poly-DNP-RNAs leads to apoptosis of SK-Br-3 cells but does not affect nontumorigenic MCF-10A cells. The control poly-DNP-RNAs with random or sense nucleotide sequence are completely inactive." Plain English? DNP can be synthesized as an anti-cancer compound, because tests show that it blocks mutagens but does NOT affect non-mutagenic (healthy) cells, and has no RNA effects on them.

"Heat shock protein induction by certain chemical stressors is correlated with their cytotoxicity, lipophilicity and protein-denaturing capacity." Neuhaus-Steinmetz U, Rensing L. Institute of Cell Biology, Biochemistry and Biotechnology, NW II University of Bremen, Germany. The thermic effect of DNP induces protein synthesis (heat shock protein, or HSP, synthesis). In fact, it's quite GOOD at it: "ASA, DNP and CCCP induced HSP at lower concentrations than substances with a similar lipophilicity&#8230;"

"Comparative effects of the metabolic inhibitors 2,4-dinitrophenol and iodoacetate on mouse neuroblastoma cells in vitro." Andres MI, Repetto G, Sanz P, Repetto M.

National Institute of Toxicology, Seville, Spain. In this study, DNP's observed effect was an increase in metabolism (duh!), while the other toxins compared to it had harmful in vitro effects but no increase in metabolism.

"Inhibition of uncoupled respiration in tumor cells. A possible role of mitochondrial Ca2+ efflux." Gabai VL.Medical Radiology Research Center, Russian Academy of Medical Sciences, Obninsk. DNP not only does not cause tumors, but it inhibited their respiration by 20-25% compared to controls.

"Amsacrine-induced lesions in DNA and their modulation by novobiocin and 2,4-dinitrophenol." Shibuya ML, Buddenbaum WE, Don AL, Utsumi H, Suciu D, Kosaka T, Elkind MM. Department of Radiology and Radiation Biology, Colorado State University, Fort Collins 80523. In this study, researchers found that DNP abrogates-or disrupts-cytotoxicity in hamsters (using cancerous cells). They expected to find that DNP would interfere with anticancer treatments, but instead found that DNP increased their effects. They state, though, that they cannot claim a proven effect of DNP on anticancer treatments yet, although they do agree that treatment with DNP actually enhanced the effects of the DNA regenerative therapy of anticancer chemotherapy.

"Induction of endonucleolytic DNA cleavage in human acute myelogenous leukemia cells by etoposide, camptothecin, and other cytotoxic anticancer drugs: a cautionary note." Kaufmann SH. Oncology Center, Johns Hopkins Hospital, Baltimore, Maryland 21205. The authors warn that certain anti-leukemia drugs resulted in "extensive DNA degradation." BUT (good ol' DNP to the rescue!), "Preincubation with dinitrophenol abolished the effect&#8230;"

"[Dependence of the nature of the action of metabolic inhibitors on ribosomal RNA synthesis in Ehrlich ascites carcinoma cells on cell integrity]" [Article in Russian] Akhlynina TV, Buzhurina IM, Panov MA, Rozovskaia IA, Chernaia NG. DNP actually inhibits the synthesis of RNA in carcinoma cells. In other words, it helps cancerous cells commit suicide by neutering themselves. "Ribosomal RNA (rRNA) synthesis in the intact Ehrlich ascite carcinoma cells is selectively inhibited by papaverin (ED50 = 0.01 mM), 2,4-dinitrophenol (DPN; ED50 = 5 microM), and actinomycin D (ED50 = 0.1 microgram/ml)."

"Autocatabolism of surface macromolecules shed by human melanoma cells." Bystryn JC, Perlstein J. Cancer Res 1982 Jun;42(6):2232-7. This study finds that DNP helps melanoma cells die (autocatabolize) while other cells are unaffected.

http://www.geocities.com/byggdegstor/dnpforside - tons of research, including medical studies. Excerpts:

DNP does not cause liver damage: "Their analyses demonstrate, beyond a doubt, that the liver does not suffer any damage in the course of dinitro treatment." (Biological Study of Dinitro Drugs in Humans By Dr. Jacques Bell. Bell, Jacques. 1939. Etude biologique des produits dinitres chez l'homme. Medecine. 19:749-54. Translation © 1996 Robert Ames)

Also: "Experimental studies on animals do not show toxic effects of dinitrophenol on the kidney. Anatomical-pathological examinations of animals, even those which died from a massive dose of dinitrophenol, do not reveal any important anatomical changes, except a small degree of cytolysis. Clinical documents are not abundant, but, on the whole, do not seem to demonstrate that dinitrophenol is toxic for the kidneys."

"Dinitrophenol has almost no action on the blood cholesterol. (Grant and Schube)."

"it doesn't seem that dinitrophenol at usual clinical doses is likely to harm the kidneys."

"Dinitrophenol is remarkable for its absence of effect on the cardio-vascular system...dinitrophenol is absolutely devoid of toxicity for the heart."

"Dinitrophenol does not attack cell tissue albumin and does not determine the fat loss to the expense of the muscles, contrary to thyroxine."

"dinitrophenol offers this precious advantage that the cessation of its use at the slightest appearance of signs indicating an imminence of intoxication results immediately in the arrest of those symptoms." (Professor Pouchet)."

Interestingly, one medical theory on a health ADVANTAGE of DNP is that the slight increase in thermogenic temperature simulates the fever a body induces during a viral attack. The body increases itsheat to protect organs but kill viruses, and some theorize that DNP can do the same thing, thus killing viruses in the body. In this mechanism, DNP may have an immune-enhancing effect.


----------



## sutty86 (Sep 21, 2011)

Fantastic read when getting this stuff is it advised to stay away of unknown labs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It's an old article and slightly overkill but definitely an ok guide for anyone looking into it.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> It's an old article and slightly overkill but definitely an ok guide for anyone looking into it.


Yeah its old but definitely a great read for anyone who wants to use it.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

great post mate got to ask guys as iv only ever used clen and t5's is dnp really as good as people say have any of you dude used it before?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

xkrdan said:


> great post mate got to ask guys as iv only ever used clen and t5's is dnp really as good as people say have any of you dude used it before?


It's very effective but only if used properly if not this can result to death or going blind because it will burn your internals.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

oh **** no way ill be honest even i think i would bottle this...


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Love the dnp, best fat loss tool if your diet is right


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Will defiantly have a go at this poison in the future lol good post!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Great post :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

the pictures though are misleading, the guy has obviously been on gear in 3rd and most of other pics unless DNP gives you bad chest acne ???

not doubting a good post and product but the pics are a little misleading


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good post mate and some decent guidelines for when I want to try this in May


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

excellent post... what labs produce dnp?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> the pictures though are misleading, the guy has obviously been on gear in 3rd and most of other pics unless DNP gives you bad chest acne ???
> 
> not doubting a good post and product but the pics are a little misleading


muscle gains aside. fat loss alone is very impressive when you compare the first and last pictures


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Fat said:


> It's very effective but only if used properly if not this can result to death or going blind because it will burn your internals.


 That statement alone has completely put me off ever using dnp lol


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

huarache said:


> That statement alone has completely put me off ever using dnp lol


 Have you read possible side effects of paracetamol and have they put you off?

Yes DNP can kill you if your a moron and take too much just like if you drop 32 paracetamol same principle applys


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

huarache said:


> That statement alone has completely put me off ever using dnp lol


 id say the death is pretty unlikely unless as mentioned you are a complete doughnut about it but the other sides are what concern me

ive spoken to 2 people (one of which on here) that attributed their DNP usage to developing rosacea

then whilst reading more on DNP and already knowing about its potential for cataracts (rare but still possible) 
i stumbled upon these 2

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/224308-dnp-made-me-go-blind/?do=embed

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/170037-shaky-vision-on-dnp/?do=embed


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Just started a log in the members log section about my current DNP cycle. one week in and all seems fine so far. will be updating daily so keep a look out.


----------



## mmichael (Dec 7, 2014)

swole troll said:


> id say the death is pretty unlikely unless as mentioned you are a complete doughnut about it but the other sides are what concern me
> 
> ive spoken to 2 people (one of which on here) that attributed their DNP usage to developing rosacea
> 
> ...


 I heard this case is VERY rare to happen and even so it's very preventable if stocking up on high dosage of a variety of strong anti ox and drinking tons of water. It's really the only way to combat DNP sides alongside keto to reduce sweats...


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Tricky said:


> Have you read possible side effects of paracetamol and have they put you off?
> 
> Yes DNP can kill you if your a moron and take too much just like if you drop 32 paracetamol same principle applys


 lol is that a realistic comparison tho? dropping 32 paracetamol vs a little bit too much dnp? theres a long af protocol for using dnp from what ive seen, doesnt seem a simple thing to use and a very fine line between being okay and being f**ked


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

huarache said:


> lol is that a realistic comparison tho? dropping 32 paracetamol vs a little bit too much dnp? theres a long af protocol for using dnp from what ive seen, doesnt seem a simple thing to use and a very fine line between being okay and being f**ked


 A fine line ? Don't be daft do some research on the lethal dose it's not even close to a standard recommended dose for a cycle.

This is long Af protocol you've seen is clearly Bs and wrong if you believe that their is a fine line and death and it can be run solo without any other supps just fine


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

On day 7 at the moment of my first dnp run at 250mg a day.

I was uneducated up until around 6 months ago and was of the opinion I would never touch the stuff.

After a ton of research its much like anything else....in the wrong hands it can be lethal. Like driving a car. Firing a gun. You know what I'm getting at.

Aslong as you educate yourself and are not a complete Muppet dnp is a great compound.

7 days in, around 10 pounds down. Sides so far are extreme sweating, extreme heat (This weather doesn't help) damaged bank account (I've bought two huge fans) strange cravings for fruit and lack of sleep. I'm getting around 5 hours a night compared to my usual 8.

I feel good though and the mirror is spuring me on!

I will definitely be using again early next year when the weather is cooler.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

nickc300 said:


> On day 7 at the moment of my first dnp run at 250mg a day.
> 
> I was uneducated up until around 6 months ago and was of the opinion I would never touch the stuff.
> 
> ...


 The best part is yet to come when your 3-5 days post dnp and the further weight from water your carrying comes off

how long do you plan to run? I'm going for 25 currently on day 2!


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Tricky said:


> The best part is yet to come when your 3-5 days post dnp and the further weight from water your carrying comes off
> 
> how long do you plan to run? I'm going for 25 currently on day 2!


 Yeah I've heard mate. I'm jumping up my test and throwing in npp and winny soon as i finish up for this anabolic rebound.

I'm thinking around 3 weeks so 2 weeks left. If the weather dies off and I'm still handling the sides well I might bump upto 500mg each day for the final week.

Who's dnp you running mate? What dose?


----------



## devilmaycare (Sep 19, 2018)

nickc300 said:


> Yeah I've heard mate. I'm jumping up my test and throwing in npp and winny soon as i finish up for this anabolic rebound.
> 
> I'm thinking around 3 weeks so 2 weeks left. If the weather dies off and I'm still handling the sides well I might bump upto 500mg each day for the final week.
> 
> Who's dnp you running mate? What dose?


 Hi, I'm new to this page. Could you please tell me the all guidelines which you followed when you were on DNP, including the dosage and the cycle? and how did it finally go?


----------

